# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  ماه رمضان و 2 امتحان نهایی!

## Mr.Dr

سلام.
همونطور که میدونید 2 تا از امتحانات نهایی سوم تجربی تو ماه رمضون میافته!
امتحان ریاضی 3 + زبان 3
خب چیکار میکنید؟!
روزه گرفتن هم که واجبه.

----------


## joozef

خوب 2تا از آسون ترین امتحانتتون هست دیگه ...
برین عشق کنین.
پارسال 2تای آخری زیست و ادبیات بود. قشنگ آسفالت شدیم ...

----------


## mahdi.sniper

روزه میگیریم و میریم سر جلسه
جفتشون راحتن که
البته واسه من اینجوریه
ولی امتحان اول صبحه
انرژی داریم هنوز

----------


## joozef

فقط بشینین قشنگ بخونید که معدلتون بالا شه ...
من که هیچی نخوندم. فک کنم واسه هر امتحان 4-5 ساعت. معدلم هم اومد 17.79 
الان هم مث خ.ر تو گل موندم دارم میرم برای دیپلم دوم توی شهریور :yahoo (21):
کنکور 95 وایسو که اومدم ...  :Y (731):

----------


## rezairanpur

زیاد به این چیز ها وسواس خرج ندین

----------


## lover sick

آی کیوها امتحانات نهایی 26خرداد تموم می شه وماه رمضون دو روز بعد یعنی 28 خرداد شروع می شه...

----------


## HaMeD.DeljoO

> خوب 2تا از آسون ترین امتحانتتون هست دیگه ...
> برین عشق کنین.
> پارسال 2تای آخری زیست و ادبیات بود. قشنگ آسفالت شدیم ...


هرکدوم 5 روز فرجه داشت ها  :Yahoo (21): 

آسفالتش کجا بود  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## masood2013

> سلام.
> همونطور که میدونید 2 تا از امتحانات نهایی سوم تجربی تو ماه رمضون میافته!
> امتحان ریاضی 3 + زبان 3
> خب چیکار میکنید؟!
> روزه گرفتن هم که واجبه.


اگه دیدید که واقعا به درستون لطمه میزنه، حتما روزه نگیرید، نمیشه که سرنوشت 70 ساله رو به یه روز روزه فروخت، مطمئن باشید که خداوند هم اگه در چنین شرایطی روزه بگیرید ناراحت میشه، چون خداوند فقط به فکر زندگی بهتر ماست و مطمئن باشید که به خاطر اون ازتون مواخذه نمیکنه. :yahoo (4):

در ضمن، مثلا اگه کنکور 95 رو بندازن بعد از ماه رمضان، یعنی شما میخوای اون ماه رو روزه بگیری؟ نمیشه که، این کار کلا به نظر من حرامه. :yahoo (21):

----------


## - Amir -

> اگه دیدید که واقعا به درستون لطمه میزنه، حتما روزه نگیرید، نمیشه که سرنوشت 70 ساله رو به یه روز روزه فروخت، مطمئن باشید که خداوند هم اگه در چنین شرایطی روزه بگیرید ناراحت میشه، چون خداوند فقط به فکر زندگی بهتر ماست و مطمئن باشید که به خاطر اون ازتون مواخذه نمیکنه. :yahoo (4):
> 
> در ضمن، مثلا اگه کنکور 95 رو بندازن بعد از ماه رمضان، یعنی شما میخوای اون ماه رو روزه بگیری؟ نمیشه که، این کار کلا به نظر من حرامه. :yahoo (21):


لطمه نمیزنه جناب مرجع تقلید !!! 
شب تا سحر وقت هست که .. 
هم آرامش هست هم میشه کاملا خوند ..

----------


## Yek.Doost

> اگه دیدید که واقعا به درستون لطمه میزنه، حتما روزه نگیرید، نمیشه که سرنوشت 70 ساله رو به یه روز روزه فروخت، مطمئن باشید که خداوند هم اگه در چنین شرایطی روزه بگیرید ناراحت میشه، چون خداوند فقط به فکر زندگی بهتر ماست و مطمئن باشید که به خاطر اون ازتون مواخذه نمیکنه. :yahoo (4):
> 
> در ضمن، مثلا اگه کنکور 95 رو بندازن بعد از ماه رمضان، یعنی شما میخوای اون ماه رو روزه بگیری؟ نمیشه که، این کار کلا به نظر من حرامه. :yahoo (21):


*آقا جان 
خوب واسه خودتون فتوا صادر میکنید 
شما مگه مرجع تقلید هستید ؟ یا اینکه 50 سال علوم دینی تفسیر کردید ؟
شما وظیفه دارید پیرو مرجع تقلیدتون باشید - هیچ حقی ندارید تحلیل و تفسیر بکنید - چون علمش رو ندارید 
امام صادق یا فک کنم پیامبر بود که چنین اشخاصی رو لعنت کرده 
شما راس راس اومدید   دیگران رو منحرف کنید
اصلا میدونی همین حرفی که الان زدی 80 ضربه شلاق داره ؟
میدونستی امام علی گردن چنین اشخصاصی رو میزد ؟ 
شما بهتره برید فلسفه روزه رو بخونید و پیرو مرجع تقلیدتون باشید 
روزه گرفتن اگه مانع پیشرفت میشد که خدا اون رو واجب نمیکرد 
روزه گرفتن هم خیر دنیوی داره و هم اخروی
کسی که ایمانش ضعیفش باشه  باید هم روزه رو بهونه پیشرفتش کنه
خداوند که به روزه گرفتن ما نیاز نداره - روزه رو گذاشته تا به ما بفهمونه که اون دنیا چه خبره 
واقعا که*

----------


## MahMoUoD

> *آقا جان 
> خوب واسه خودتون فتوا صادر میکنید 
> شما مگه مرجع تقلید هستید ؟ یا اینکه 50 سال علوم دینی تفسیر کردید ؟
> شما وظیفه دارید پیرو مرجع تقلیدتون باشید - هیچ حقی ندارید تحلیل و تفسیر بکنید - چون علمش رو ندارید 
> امام صادق یا فک کنم پیامبر بود که چنین اشخاصی رو لعنت کرده 
> شما راس راس اومدید   دیگران رو منحرف کنید
> اصلا میدونی همین حرفی که الان زدی 80 ضربه شلاق داره ؟
> میدونستی امام علی گردن چنین اشخصاصی رو میزد ؟ 
> شما بهتره برید فلسفه روزه رو بخونید و پیرو مرجع تقلیدتون باشید 
> ...



دوست عزیز چرا اینقدر عصبانی؟!!
ایشون نظرشون رو گفتن. چه درست و چه غلط!
شما وقتی میدونید که روزه واجبه و کاریش هم نمیشه کرد. زمان امتحانات هم به هیچ وجه قابل تغییر نیست. پس دیگه این تایپیک زدنتون برای چی هست؟؟!!

----------


## koenigsegg

من سال چهارمم
..............................................تا حالا هم روزه نگرفتم......................................  ..............

----------


## Mr.Dr

> من سال چهارمم
> ..............................................تا حالا هم روزه نگرفتم......................................  ..............


خسته نباشی.

----------


## Yek.Doost

> دوست عزیز چرا اینقدر عصبانی؟!!
> ایشون نظرشون رو گفتن. چه درست و چه غلط!
> شما وقتی میدونید که روزه واجبه و کاریش هم نمیشه کرد. زمان امتحانات هم به هیچ وجه قابل تغییر نیست. پس دیگه این تایپیک زدنتون برای چی هست؟؟!!




*شما هم که شدید عذر بدتر از گناه
اصلا میفهمید دارید چی میگید ؟
ایشون به اصطلاح  بدعت در دین کردن - اون وقت  شما به این میگید نظر ؟ 
قرآن و دین از کسی نظر خواسته ؟ قران ودین از شماها خواستن به اصطلاح بدعت ایجاد بکنید ؟

مثل قضیه ابوبکر شد 
 ابوبکر واسه اینکه پیاز فروش بره اومد فتوا صادر کرد که خوردن پیاز واجب است 
واین شد بدعت در دین
که از پیامبر خوندم یا امام صادق که فرمودن - بدعت کننده مورد لعن ملائکه قرار میگیره 
دوستان خودتون رو گول نزنید
از این مباحث به سادگی نگذرید
زمانه عجیبی فرا رسیده*

----------


## Ali.psy

امتحانات نهایی سوم رشته ریاضی وتجربی26 خرداد به اتمام میرسه وهیچ تداخلی با ماه رمضان ندارد فقط رشته انسانی تداخل داره

----------


## masood2013

> لطمه نمیزنه جناب مرجع تقلید !!! 
> شب تا سحر وقت هست که .. 
> هم آرامش هست هم میشه کاملا خوند ..





> *آقا جان 
> خوب واسه خودتون فتوا صادر میکنید 
> شما مگه مرجع تقلید هستید ؟ یا اینکه 50 سال علوم دینی تفسیر کردید ؟
> شما وظیفه دارید پیرو مرجع تقلیدتون باشید - هیچ حقی ندارید تحلیل و تفسیر بکنید - چون علمش رو ندارید 
> امام صادق یا فک کنم پیامبر بود که چنین اشخاصی رو لعنت کرده 
> شما راس راس اومدید   دیگران رو منحرف کنید
> اصلا میدونی همین حرفی که الان زدی 80 ضربه شلاق داره ؟
> میدونستی امام علی گردن چنین اشخصاصی رو میزد ؟ 
> شما بهتره برید فلسفه روزه رو بخونید و پیرو مرجع تقلیدتون باشید 
> ...


دوست عزیز خداوند به انسان عقل داده و عقل رو ملاک برتری انسان نسبت به سایر موجودات قرار داده، عقل برای همین مواقع هست دیگه، در ضمن داداش من، اگر برید از سایت های دینی هم بپرسید، انسان های خیلی خیلی مومن تر از شما هم هستن که پاسخگوی اون سایت ها هستن و به شما توصیه میکنن که اگه به درستون لطمه میزنه، روزه نگیرید و در عوض، قضا بگیرید و کفاره بدید، داداش من، ما خیلی جاهای دیگه شاید خیلی راحت از واجباتمون میگذریم یا اصلا روزه نمیگیریم، یا خیلی گناه ها رو به سادگی انجام میدیم، بدون اینکه اصلا بهشون توجه بکنیم، حالا شما چرا گیر دادین به این موضوع به این مهمی که خیلی هم سرنوشت سازه و از این طریق میخواین عارف بشین، نکنه برای درس بخوندنتون دارین توجیه میارین  :Yahoo (23): ؟! روزه رو همیشه میشه انجام داد، ولی درس رو همیشه نمیشه خوند، در ضمن داداش من، شاید اگه درس بخونید، بتونید یه امکانات و ابزاری مثل پول به دست بیارید که با کمک کردن به نیازمندان یا هر کار خیر دیگه، هزار برابر اون گناه، ثواب به دست بیارید که کلا اون گناه شما رو بشوره (هرچند که خود همین قضا گناهشو از بین میبره، چون قضای شما موجه بوده)، در ضمن داداش من، خیلی جوشی نباش، کار دستت میده ها  :Yahoo (23): ، در ضمن، افراطی هم نباش، بعدا کافر میشی ها  :Yahoo (23): .

----------


## EDGE98

> سلام.
> همونطور که میدونید 2 تا از امتحانات نهایی سوم تجربی تو ماه رمضون میافته!
> امتحان ریاضی 3 + زبان 3
> خب چیکار میکنید؟!
> روزه گرفتن هم که واجبه.


دکتر جون تو دیگه چرا؟؟!!

رمضان 28 شروع میشه

----------


## SAMAN_SAM

یک هفته رو روزه نگیر ! 

چون به سرنوشتت بستگی داره معدله بعدشم می تونی جبرانش کنی

کلا اسم روزه میاد یاد این روحانی کشورمون کی بود ؟ واسه بازی بسکتبال ایران و امریکا که تو ماه رمضون بود می گفت بازیکنای ایران روزه بگیرن میبرن از امریکا !

واقعا مثل این بود که بگی دو دوتا میشه هزار میلیارد حرفش بسکتبال ! ایران ! امریکا ! خخخ

داداش سعی کن اگه یه درسم وقت نمیکنی خوب بخونی بزاریش واس شهریور که اونجا وقت بیشتری داری دیگه از ما گفتن بود فردا پشیمون نشی مثل من برا معدل

----------


## MahMoUoD

> *شما هم که شدید عذر بدتر از گناه
> اصلا میفهمید دارید چی میگید ؟
> ایشون به اصطلاح  بدعت در دین کردن - اون وقت  شما به این میگید نظر ؟ 
> قرآن و دین از کسی نظر خواسته ؟ قران ودین از شماها خواستن به اصطلاح بدعت ایجاد بکنید ؟
> 
> مثل قضیه ابوبکر شد 
>  ابوبکر واسه اینکه پیاز فروش بره اومد فتوا صادر کرد که خوردن پیاز واجب است 
> واین شد بدعت در دین
> که از پیامبر خوندم یا امام صادق که فرمودن - بدعت کننده مورد لعن ملائکه قرار میگیره 
> ...



منکه نگفتم نظر ایشون درسته!!
شما الان سه راه بیشتر نداری!
یا یه روز روزه نگیری و درستو خوب بخونی و عوض اون یه روز قضاشو بگیری
یا روزه بگیری و اون یه امتحان رو نگه داری برای شهریور  :yahoo (21):
یا هم روزه بگیری و هم بری امتحان بدی. که نتیجش سال بعد میشه فکر کردن به دیپلم مجدد!!   :yahoo (21):

که البته همونطور که دوستان گفتن امتحانات قبل از ماه رمضان تموم میشه. 100 درصد مسئولان آموزش و پرورش قبل از شما به این موضوع فکر کردن که امتحان نهایی سوم رو نباید بندازن تو ماه رمضون   :yahoo (1):

----------

